# Bed Support



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Nothing fancy and only takes 5 minutes.Just a little extra support for the bed when in the transit position.Telescopic adjustable.


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

Fancy UP this post and tell me what I can buy to duplicate this contraption of yours.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Oakraidr said:


> Fancy UP this post and tell me what I can buy to duplicate this contraption of yours.


Sure thing,Now that i'm just about done laughing.Any RV shop can get these.It's just a foldable RV table leg.Get the one that is also cuttable.I had to take an inch off off to make it fit.There is an adjustment button on the backside of the leg not seen in picture.The black peice under the leg is just a peice of 3/8 rubber to spread out the weight a bit.Just so the 1 inch leg won't damage the floor.There, That's as fancy as she gets lol.Over and out.


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

Much obliged my good man. Thank you for your timely update. The fancy is not in the pen of the writer but in the eye of the reader. You have surpassed my expectations.

Good day sir.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Oakraidr said:


> Much obliged my good man. Thank you for your timely update. The fancy is not in the pen of the writer but in the eye of the reader. You have surpassed my expectations.
> 
> Good day sir.


 And same to you Sir.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Awesome Support - Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

The bed support seems to work well from what i could tell after our trip.Until we got home and decided to let the bed out with the leg down.Was easily repaired but is now on the checklist of things not to do.Allways allways allways remember to lift leg before putting bed out.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Tourdfox said:


> Allways allways allways remember to lift leg before putting out.


Same thing I told my beagle years ago.







Dang hound was always peeing on his front paws.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Leedek said:


> Allways allways allways remember to lift leg before putting out.


Same thing I told my beagle years ago.







Dang hound was always peeing on his front paws.








[/quote]

Remove my foot now darn it.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

This is awesome, Ive been meaning to build a bed slide support for 2 years now, but my carpentgry skills aren't the greatest. This is smething I can do, will be looking asap


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

spidey said:


> This is awesome, Ive been meaning to build a bed slide support for 2 years now, but my carpentgry skills aren't the greatest. This is smething I can do, will be looking asap


My thinking was to keep it light and simple. Allthough my orriginal plan was wood.The trailor is going for a ten hr jont back to work Saturday.We'll see how it holds up.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Tourdfox said:


> This is awesome, Ive been meaning to build a bed slide support for 2 years now, but my carpentgry skills aren't the greatest. This is smething I can do, will be looking asap


My thinking was to keep it light and simple. Allthough my orriginal plan was wood.The trailor is going for a ten hr jont back to work Saturday.We'll see how it holds up.
[/quote]

I picked mine up today and will try tonight. Going for three weeks on Sunday. Im thinking this wont hurt, be out of the way. I may put a small piece of plywodd underneath so the foot can go on that in case it would cut the linoleum


----------

